# If you ever make it to NYC



## redcatjazz (Aug 23, 2012)

hey fellow GM forum members:

If you find yourself in NYC and want to tee it up, please be in touch.  I live in Brooklyn, NY and there are some nice courses to choose from.

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## Ethan (Aug 23, 2012)

redcatjazz said:



			hey fellow GM forum members:

If you find yourself in NYC and want to tee it up, please be in touch.  I live in Brooklyn, NY and there are some nice courses to choose from.

Cheers,
Jason
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer.

Have you queued in the car at Bethpage Black?


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 24, 2012)

Where abouts are the courses Jason. Been in NYC many times but only courses we ever saw were out side heading up state. 
Been to Brooklyn a few times and it's just a building jungle, are there courses in amongst all that?


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 24, 2012)

I'll remember this for when i'm next out there, I try and go out to PA once a year to watch the Eagles play, can't afford it this year sadly. Never take my sticks with me though, is it expensive to play and hire?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 24, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			I'll remember this for when i'm next out there, I try and go out to PA once a year to watch the Eagles play, can't afford it this year sadly. Never take my sticks with me though, is it expensive to play and hire?
		
Click to expand...

Who do you normally fly with? I think BA and Virgin still allow you take your clubs on for free on transatlantic flights.


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 24, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Who do you normally fly with? I think BA and Virgin still allow you take your clubs on for free on transatlantic flights.
		
Click to expand...

Usually Continental as they are the cheapest. I could probably pay to take my clubs through Continental and the flight would still be cheaper than BA or Virgin. Always been really impressed with them as well, fairly decent nosh and DirectTV on board even in the cheap seats so loads of movies to watch on demand.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 24, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			Usually Continental as they are the cheapest. I could probably pay to take my clubs through Continental and the flight would still be cheaper than BA or Virgin. Always been really impressed with them as well, fairly decent nosh and DirectTV on board even in the cheap seats so loads of movies to watch on demand.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, always fly Continental. Sadly Delta have taken over Conti so maybe see some service issues creeping in because Delta are crap.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 24, 2012)

I use Delta for Myrtle Beach as they provide the best connections. Only good thing about them is they will allow clubs to be checked in free as your one item of baggage. We've discovered that if we travel light, we can squeeze everything into 2 cabin sized wheely bags then check the 2 sets of clubs in for free


----------



## Val (Aug 24, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Same here, always fly Continental. Sadly Delta have taken over Conti so maybe see some service issues creeping in because Delta are crap.
		
Click to expand...

United and Continental merged buddy not Delta.

As for continental being the cheapest, I'm not so sure, 4 trips to NYC and only cheapest once.


----------



## Val (Aug 24, 2012)

drive4show said:



			I use Delta for Myrtle Beach as they provide the best connections. Only good thing about them is they will allow clubs to be checked in free as your one item of baggage. We've discovered that if we travel light, we can squeeze everything into 2 cabin sized wheely bags then check the 2 sets of clubs in for free  

Click to expand...

BA exactly the same, it's what I do in the summer


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 24, 2012)

Valentino said:



			United and Continental merged buddy not Delta.

As for continental being the cheapest, I'm not so sure, 4 trips to NYC and only cheapest once.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez that's even worse. Haven't booked using Conti for a while.


----------



## Val (Aug 24, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Jeez that's even worse. Haven't booked using Conti for a while.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously not, they've been with United ver a year now ;-)


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 24, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Obviously not, they've been with United ver a year now ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, was Dec 2010 last time we went. Looking to go back next spring though and do 10 days in NYC and 4 days up state. Looking at preliminary pricing Continental come out on top by a fair bit.


----------



## Val (Aug 24, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Yeah, was Dec 2010 last time we went. Looking to go back next spring though and do 10 days in NYC and 4 days up state. Looking at preliminary pricing Continental come out on top by a fair bit.
		
Click to expand...

Really? They couldn't get close to BA for me in 4 weeks


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 24, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Really? They couldn't get close to BA for me in 4 weeks
		
Click to expand...

Depends where you fly from. Heathrow to Newark is 499 with Conti but about 600 with BA.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 24, 2012)

I've got friends up Westchester County - but he doesn't play golf and we plan to go out there in not too distant future - too far?


----------



## Val (Aug 25, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Depends where you fly from. Heathrow to Newark is 499 with Conti but about 600 with BA.
		
Click to expand...

Edi to JFK via Heathrow for 2 for under a grand.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 25, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Edi to JFK via Heathrow for 2 for under a grand.
		
Click to expand...

Thats pretty damn good. Is that change planes at LHR? Usually fly to Newark as its somwhow easier to get into Manhattan from there.
Will look into that though as that sounds good. Nice heads up bud.


----------



## Val (Aug 25, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Thats pretty damn good. Is that change planes at LHR? Usually fly to Newark as its somwhow easier to get into Manhattan from there.
Will look into that though as that sounds good. Nice heads up bud.
		
Click to expand...

Yip, shuttle down to heathrow and change to the 747 to fly out, the experience flying ba long haul is leaps and bounds better the continental but its a means to an end at the end of the day, the only advantage you get with continental is direct flights, JFK is just as easy to get in by train and is cheaper if taxi cab is your thing.


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 25, 2012)

Valentino said:



			United and Continental merged buddy not Delta.

As for continental being the cheapest, I'm not so sure, 4 trips to NYC and only cheapest once.
		
Click to expand...

Always the cheapest for us, and by quite some distance as well. We fly into Newark though as it's easier to get away from for my "Mom", don't know what their prices are like to JFK


----------

